# [SOLVED] GLB1A2B.exe



## Skuddbuster (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on this executable file? I see it in my Zone Alarm list of internet accessible programs. I have seen differing opinions with regard to whether its legit or a trojan of some sort. Any information?

Thanks


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

It appears to related to Ad-Aware - see here

http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-62...r?forumID=9&threadID=146708&messageID=1622878

Seems to be OK.


----------



## Skuddbuster (Dec 3, 2006)

ok, well I suppose due to the mixed info about the file, it has me a little concerned.

Thanks for the reply!


----------

